# How long can a rebuilt engine sit?



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

I got a question on the last page

I found a pretty nice engine, its a '63 283 that was completely rebuilt. it would be perfect to drop into my '59. the only problem is, the guy just told me it was rebuilt about 6 years ago so its been siting since then. He has the intake manifold taped up and the exhaust outlets but im worried about potential surface surface rust on the cylinder walls. are there any problems associated with a rebuilt engine thats been sitting this long? any help is appreciated, thanks


----------



## corndawg (Jul 17, 2003)

if its been stored inside i wouldnt worry too much, your right though about the possibility of surface rust, most people "fog" the cylinders with pen oil or just coat the walls with motor oil before storing though. if it does have some surface rust you could pull the heads and simply hone the cylinders and then blow them out real good, put it back together and be on your way


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by corndawg_@Jan 20 2009, 02:05 PM~12760753
> *if its been stored inside i wouldnt worry too much, your right though about the possibility of surface rust, most people "fog" the cylinders with pen oil or just coat the walls with motor oil before storing though. if it does have some surface rust you could pull the heads and simply hone the cylinders and then blow them out real good, put it back together and be on your way
> *


he just told me that he periodically put sum oil in the spark plug holes over the past years. think it should be pretty good?


----------



## maddogg20/20 (Feb 11, 2007)

I've cranked up motors that's been sitting outside for several years with no problems.....after freeing them up :0 hno:

I'd be more concerned with the engine builder's competency.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Jan 20 2009, 03:09 PM~12761341
> *I've cranked up motors that's been sitting outside for several years with no problems.....after freeing them up  :0 hno:
> 
> I'd be more concerned with the engine builder's competency.
> *


thats another thing im worried about. the guy that has it now bought it from someone else already rebuilt


----------



## maddogg20/20 (Feb 11, 2007)

There's just too many things that could be wrong with an engine like that.....one little, almost invisable, hair-line fracture inside the block and its junk.

I'd be hesitant to pay much more than what it would be worth in parts/junk without hearing one run (with mufflers) , unless it was some extra rare jazz and dude have receipts showing it was magnafluxed etc..


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Jan 20 2009, 03:30 PM~12761522
> *There's just too many things that could be wrong with an engine like that.....one little, almost invisable, hair-line fracture inside the block and its junk.
> 
> I'd be hesitant to pay much more than what it would be worth in parts/junk without hearing one run (with mufflers) , unless it was some extra rare jazz and dude have receipts showing it was magnafluxed etc..
> *


yah, i dont think he has any receipts or anythng.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

How much does he want for it?


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 20 2009, 08:26 PM~12764295
> *How much does he want for it?
> *


700 but i would offer less


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jan 20 2009, 06:32 PM~12765012
> *700 but i would offer less
> *


Too much.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 20 2009, 09:34 PM~12765034
> *Too much.
> *


really? I can barely find anythng around here, and its about the same for a rebuilt 350 w/ at least 20,000 miles on it


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jan 20 2009, 06:44 PM~12765161
> *really? I can barely find anythng around here, and its about the same for a rebuilt 350 w/ at least 20,000 miles on it
> *


Yes, there's no telling what the real story is with the engine.


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

id also be concerned that the break in lube on the cams has dripped off.

look elsewhere, especially for 700


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

I just found a 305 bored over to 310 crate motor for 500, think that would be better?


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jan 21 2009, 02:02 AM~12768440
> *I just found a 305 bored over to 310 crate motor for 500, think that would be better?
> *


ttt, im goin to check out both these motors on saturday. wat u guys think?


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

I would personally find a 283 or 348 for your '59. I don't really like the look of the later smallblocks in an older model Impala.

Or put an LS2 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jan 20 2009, 11:02 PM~12768440
> *I just found a 305 bored over to 310 crate motor for 500, think that would be better?
> *


I'd rather have a 283 than a 305.


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

Depends how thorough of a rebuild it was. If he simply did a gasket job, and repaint--fuck it, not worth it.


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 29 2009, 05:42 PM~12852399
> *I'd rather have a 283 than a 305.
> *


x238....


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

i bought the 283. this should bolt right up to my tranny (3 on the tree) correct?? what about the throttle linkage? i currently have the original straight six in there


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 20 2009, 10:40 PM~12767462
> *id also be concerned that the break in lube on the cams has dripped off.
> 
> look elsewhere, especially for 700
> *


I agree :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

LET US NO HOW IT WORKED FOR YOU, GOOD LUCK.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

i let a engine sit for 6 months, and after installing it in the car it stopped cranking over, seized up, what a waste


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 5 2009, 08:28 PM~12920145
> *i let a engine sit for 6 months, and after installing it in the car it stopped cranking over, seized up, what a waste
> *


really? there musta been something else wrong. did you prime it first? sounds like a faulty oil pump...


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

does anyone know what this intake manifold is?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Feb 9 2009, 08:28 AM~12949854
> *does anyone know what this intake manifold is?
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a stock cast iron 4 barrel manifold. What's the full casting number? Can't reallly see the whole thing.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

its 3866822... i think. I looked it up... looks like its a marine manifold


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Feb 9 2009, 07:14 PM~12955829
> *its 3866822... i think. I looked it up... looks like its a marine manifold
> *


3866922. Yes, looks like a stock cast iron 4 barrel intake.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

so what kind of adapter plate will i need to put an edelbrock 600 cfm carb on there??


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Feb 9 2009, 10:00 PM~12957278
> *so what kind of adapter plate will i need to put an edelbrock 600 cfm carb on there??
> *


dont use that manifold. get an edelbrock. they are fairly cheap.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 10 2009, 12:28 AM~12957929
> *dont use that manifold. get an edelbrock. they are fairly cheap.
> *


Ive been thinkin about it... im just tryna save some money where i can, if i can...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 9 2009, 09:28 PM~12957929
> *dont use that manifold. get an edelbrock. they are fairly cheap.
> *


x1000000000000


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Feb 10 2009, 12:31 AM~12957986
> *Ive been thinkin about it... im just tryna save some money where i can, if i can...
> *


if thats the same manifold i had that edelbrock will bolt on. does it have a oil fill tube?


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by warning_@Feb 10 2009, 11:33 PM~12968241
> *if thats the same manifold i had that edelbrock will bolt on. does it have a oil fill tube?
> *


it did, but it was plugged


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

that sounds like the same one. you could use that or the edelbrock manifold


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

maybe ill just try it out, and see if it runs shitty and if it does, drop a new intake on there. forgot to post up pics of the whole engine


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: is that a lasko twin window fan???? how much shipped?


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by warning_@Feb 11 2009, 12:20 AM~12968935
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  is that a lasko twin window fan???? how much shipped?
> *


 :0 hey bro, i dont think my mom would like me wheelin 'n dealin her shit.......






















but i need room in the garage.... $7.50 shipped :dunno:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Feb 9 2009, 09:00 PM~12957278
> *so what kind of adapter plate will i need to put an edelbrock 600 cfm carb on there??
> *


Do you already have the carb?


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 11 2009, 07:43 PM~12976097
> *Do you already have the carb?
> *


nah


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Feb 11 2009, 05:43 PM~12976805
> *nah
> *


If your gonna buy the carb, you might as well buy the intake also. If you don't want to buy the intake, just find a stock 4 barrel and rebuild it. :biggrin:


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

good luck man my buddy had an engine done 3 1/2 years ago for his nova and he did everything the guy told him for keeping it stored. Then 3 weeks ago he went to start it for the first time and it was froze up.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Feb 14 2009, 10:36 AM~13001175
> *good luck man my buddy had an engine done 3 1/2 years ago for his nova and he did everything the guy told him for keeping it stored. Then 3 weeks ago he went to start it for the first time and it was froze up.
> *


well i know it turns over, i can turn it over little by little by hand by turning the balancer, not even using a wrench


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

i just bought a bucha shit for this thing.... i need a job haha. i hate having to wait for shit to get shipped


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Feb 24 2009, 07:03 PM~13101598
> *i just bought a bucha shit for this thing.... i need a job haha. i hate having to wait for shit to get shipped
> *


 that IS your job! build the damn thing :biggrin:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 25 2009, 10:23 AM~13106742
> *that IS your job! build the damn thing :biggrin:
> *


haha thats true. my first job tho is puttin in my airbags :biggrin:


----------



## blythe_mechanic (Nov 8, 2008)

i would at least inspect the bearings, and surface rust in the cylinders could hurt the rings or pistons, also seal dry up is a concern


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blythe_mechanic_@Feb 26 2009, 08:36 PM~13122122
> *i would at least inspect the bearings, and surface rust in the cylinders could hurt the rings or pistons, also seal dry up is a concern
> *


yah, im planning on doin that since ill have it on a stand (eventually) and itll be easy to inspect that. I need to get a gasket set so wen i take off the heads i can put on new head gaskets


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

got sum goodies today, ProComp HEI distributor, chrome dress up kit and a low mount alternator bracket


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

I just bought my carb the other day and it looks like im gona have some issues. The carb fits on there, no clearance issues but there is a couple problems. the base of the carb is square (square bore) but the manifold isnt. so there will be leaks. I know they make quadrajet adapters but i cant find just a simple 4 barrel adapter. I hope u guys know what i mean. i got some pics that ill post up


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

btw, its an edelbrock 1406 600 cfm carb. 

heres some pics, should kinda explain wat im sayin


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

anybody have any idea if this adapter would work? Im not sure what type of carb was originally equipped with this intake

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=360091871513


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i have the correct adapter to use for that.....


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 13 2009, 11:56 AM~13560226
> *i have the correct adapter to use for that.....
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

wen i was lookin on ebay, all the manifolds that i found that looked like this said they were from a corvette. that true?


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

check here


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by warning_@Apr 15 2009, 01:02 AM~13580064
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i thought about sumthn like that but im just not sure if itll seal 100%


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

I think Edelbrock makes an adapter for that


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

http://store.summitracing.com/egnsearch.as...15&autoview=sku


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cybercholo_@Apr 15 2009, 02:35 PM~13583937
> *I think Edelbrock makes an adapter for that
> *


those are all for quadrajet manifolds which have 2 large holes and 2 smaller holes


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

i ended up finding an adapter. transdapt makes one that fit perfectly. now i just need to find a cherry picker and drop this bitch in!


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@May 17 2009, 10:33 PM~13915653
> *i ended up finding an adapter. transdapt makes one that fit perfectly. now i just need to find a cherry picker and drop this bitch in!
> *


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

is this lil bronze ring a pilot bushing? Im thinking it is but i wana make sure. sorry for the crappy pics... its hard to get to


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)




----------

